# Two swollen lumps on girth line!



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

There's a few things I can guess at. PLEASE do not panic.

1. Melanomas
2. Pigeon fever
3. Allergic reaction
4. Knot in muscle
5. Mosquito bite

Sorry I can't be more helpful.. is there a way to take better pictures? I was having a bit of trouble seeing them. I don't know if the girth would cause it though... it doesn't look like a saddle sore.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

My guess is that the neoprene girth caused that as it appeared over night after using the girth. If the girth is too tight & the saddle is quickly removed after riding the blood & other body fluids will rush back into the area that was compressed (rebound edema) & can cause the swelling. Same concept as why we should slowly loosen girths after long rides to prevent the back from swelling.
If this is what happened there are a couple of things you could try to dissipate the collected fluid as if left alone it will take a while to leave on it's own due to the location.
1. Epsom salt poultice to try to draw out the fluid
2. Resaddle the horse (if not painful) with a soft girth cover on, snug only, not tight enough that you would ride with. Leave saddled a while then slowly loosen a tiny bit at a time. This should help push out the extra fluid & allow only slow filling.

Don't feel bad, many people make this mistake when first using neoprene as it never 'seems' tight enough so we over do it. Ask how I know this!


----------



## melsmel (Sep 23, 2020)

Hi, I know this was posted years ago but it popped up on a Google search. What was the outcome? My gelding has exactly the same thing and the vet doesn't know what it is. Thank you.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

melsmel said:


> Hi, I know this was posted years ago but it popped up on a Google search. What was the outcome? My gelding has exactly the same thing and the vet doesn't know what it is. Thank you.


Did it appear after using a different girth than you normally use?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Moderator Note:


This thread is several years old and the OP is no longer active therefor this thread will be closed


@melsmel Horseforum team would like to suggest you open a new thread asking about thoughts on the use of Neoprine girths. We believe you will receive a higher number of responses that way.


----------

